# missfire



## SLICPARTNA (Aug 15, 2004)

whatz up fellas?

i replaced the wires, plugs, cap, rotor, and injector and it still has a funky missfire on cyl. 4 and has lean code on bank 2. when the light comes on, 24 hours later the light will go out. 
does anyhave any other suggestions? beside taking it to the dealer


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the injector. swap it out with one from another cylinder and see if the problem follows the suspect injector.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

^ the #4 injector may not be flowing enough, or you have a vacuum leak near #4.


----------



## SLICPARTNA (Aug 15, 2004)

cool, 
i going to take it to the dealer 
because i have checked everything that i can think of
without something definite, im just throwing money into the toilet


----------

